# This silly thing popped up in my container



## PoorLiLRichGirl

I swear I didn't plant it, but this silly thing popped up in my dormant container the other day. It's growing like a weed!

Just for kicks I watered it and it must have liked that. It's up over 6" in the last 5 days. It appears to be a tree of somesort with serrated leaves and a woody stem. 

Here's a pic:

Plant









Leaves









Any ideas?


----------



## 3ravens

Chokecherry or mulberry?


----------



## Danaus29

Looks like elm to me. Slippery elm.


----------



## chris30523

could be elm.Looks like the beech tree we have here.Don't think the leaves are shiny enough to be cherry


----------



## jedsmom

I'm thinking beech too.


----------



## Wildcrofthollow

I'm with 3ravens, it looks like baby mulberry to me. They look quite different when they get older.


----------



## Tiempo

No, not mulberry. 

Baby mulberrys have more of a heart shape where the leaf joins the stem..

http://www.mobot.org/gardeninghelp/images/Pests/Pest910.jpg

I'm going with elm.


----------



## bee

was the pot outside? cause it looks like a chipmunk may have "planted" a filbert to me.


----------



## PoorLiLRichGirl

The pot wasn't outside so it must have been in the dirt. Transplanted Walmart Mulch-berry Tree is what we're calling it till we can ID it. I have to confess that I'm getting kind of excited to find out!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Another vote for elm. Keeps us busy pulling these things out of the front flower bed and they're really hard to pull up because of the deep tap root.


----------



## springledge

I'm thinking it is a hackberry. I found one in the woods and planted it....thinking it was an elm. Now I have a 20' tall hackberry tree in my yard  Here is the link to a picture of the leaves of the tree http://www.ag.ndsu.edu/trees/handbook/th-3-119.pdf . I could be wrong, but it sure looks like it to me.

I just looked again and it does seem like the leaves are a little different at the base so now I'm not sure....oh well...maybe


----------



## casusbelli

Definitely not a hackberry. And not a beech.
I'm with the elm votes. And their winged seeds travel by wind.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch

Mulberry - plant it, it will grow FAST.


----------



## mtnbluet881

Not Ash ---they are opposite

Not Elm ---leaves too light green

The color of the leaves fit a mulberry perfectly and the mulberry likes to hide its true nature of off-shaped and uneven leaf shapes when it is very young.

Soon you should see different leaf shapes and then you will know for sure, and mulberry berries are so good to eat!


----------



## coffee

there are 3 types of mulberry 
black 
red
white
if its a young mulberry you are in for a treat ..I have 3 on order ,, one for me and one for each of my boys..
take a leaf in to your extension office or send one in to them ( look uoder county offices ) they will know what it is .


----------



## lonelytree

Mulberry cobbler.... YUM!!!!


----------



## o&itw

yep, if you like worms


----------



## Tricky Grama

Wildcrofthollow said:


> I'm with 3ravens, it looks like baby mulberry to me. They look quite different when they get older.


I think so too...a few more days/weeks will tell.


----------



## ronbre

i've never grown mulberries, I have 2 on order as well..russian i guess..so we'll see.


----------



## PoorLiLRichGirl

What do you guys think about Pecan for this? DS was playing with a few papershells and this container was close enough to the floor for him to reach....


----------



## chickenista

Do you have a current pic? Has it changed any?


----------



## PoorLiLRichGirl

No, it hasn't even popped out another leaf. I've moved it outside but I think it's drowning. It's rained about 30 inches in the last week :badmood:


----------



## lonelytree

o&itw said:


> yep, if you like worms


Must be a Missouri thing? We had great mulberries, white and purple..... No worms.


----------



## Danaus29

Ok, I did a little quick research. Not pecan, not elm, not mulberry. Not maple, ash, dog wood, or buckeye. I think we can also eliminate the hickory family.

After checking on this site:
http://www.oplin.org/tree/leaf/leaf pages/045/not lobed.html

I think you might have a Speckled Alder:
http://www.macphailwoods.org/shrub/alder.html


----------

